# Don't Stab the Fingers



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

This game is just viscious, but quite fun:

http://www.gamespyarcade.com/software/webgames/sicktwisted/fivefinger/fivefinger_index.htm

Just don't stab this poor guy's fingers. You'll need Shockwave Flash to play it.


----------



## Citizen Tallee (Apr 13, 2004)

Look, a lot of things could be said about this game... such as how it's violent, sadistic, bloody -- etc. Me? I'm not gonna say much.....




.....except that it's very entertaining.


----------



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

LOL from a ARE you blind rating to you are among the best rating, guess it depends on whose doing the rating?


----------



## TearyThunder (Jul 1, 2006)

hehehe gotta bump this one too. I have been trying to see how fast I can cut the fingers.


----------



## morgan8586 (Aug 30, 2006)

this is harder that it looks, plus the load breathing reminds me of when I....never mind.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

You CAN cheat, somewhat...just keep the knife to the right of the thumb, and time it to stab when it hovers there. Sometimes, you can get a double hit. The points really rack up fast that way. I get to level 10 everytime.


----------



## NecroBones (Feb 10, 2006)

Yeah, once you've killed the middle 3 fingers, you have plenty of space to get hits in pretty safely. After a few games I did that and got 3300 points.


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Dude this is great!!!


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

The breathing is freaky....thanks for this- I love it too! is it bad if I have my kids play it?? LOL..."Don't tell Grandma I showed you this.."


----------

